# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  ALS EN formule combineren met OF functie

## Manado

Beste mensen,
Ik heb 2 formules met een ALS en EN functie.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Deze zou ik graag kombineren met een OF functie.
Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd maar kom er niet uit.
Ook heb ik al diverse fora e.d. bekeken maar kan niets vinden.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Zoiets?
=ALS(EN(OF(G3=7;G3=1);G6<>"");1;0)

----------


## Manado

Dit lijkt te werken, bedankt.
Soms is het dat ene dingetje wat je over het hoofd ziet.

Gr. Manado

----------


## Manado

> Zoiets?
> =ALS(EN(OF(G3=7;G3=1);G6<>"");1;0)



Dit werkt inderdaad, nu wil ik nog een stapje verder.
Als G3 7 wil ik waarde 1 hebben en als G3 1 is moet het waarde 2 worden, is dat ook mogelijk in 1 formule.

B.v.d. Manado

----------


## bebo021999

Ben je op zoek naar?



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


veel succes

----------


## Manado

> Ben je op zoek naar?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> 
> veel succes



Ik mis de EN functie?

----------


## bebo021999

> Dit werkt inderdaad, nu wil ik nog een stapje verder.
> Als G3 7 wil ik waarde 1 hebben en als G3 1 is moet het waarde 2 worden, is dat ook mogelijk in 1 formule.
> 
> B.v.d. Manado



volg bovenstaande verklaring, EN-functie is niet nodig

----------


## Manado

Sorry maar werkt niet, krijg de melding deze formule bevat een fout.

----------


## bebo021999

wil je alsjeblieft een kleine spreadsheet toevoegen om te zien wat ik voor je kan doen

----------


## Manado

> wil je alsjeblieft een kleine spreadsheet toevoegen om te zien wat ik voor je kan doen



Wordt een probleem aangezien ik een bestand aan het aanpassen ben waar veel privacy gevoelige data in staat.
Ik wil alleen maar de eerder genoemde 2 formules met een of functie uitbreiden.

----------


## bebo021999

Probeert een dummy-gegevens te verzenden die alleen uw probleem beschrijven, en geen gevoelige gegevens

----------


## Roel Jongman

> Sorry maar werkt niet, krijg de melding deze formule bevat een fout.



je moet de komma's in de formule vervangen door puntkomma's dan moet het wel werken



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

